# plakat form?



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, this is a juvenile from my recent spawn. He's not a show betta but someone suggested I post this here for better feedback. 

Can someone please comment on the red/blue boy's form? The anal fin in particular? Should it come to a perfect point? Is this stair stepping highly undesirable? Do you think the fact that I crossed a plakat w/ half moon led to this messiness? Thanks!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

You might find this helpful. Lil talks about plakats at the bottom of page 5.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=588074&page=5


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah crossing to hm would have passed on the rounded anal, since hm have the point bred out so crossing a pointy pk anal with a round anal = combo like your dude
It can be fixed with some outcross to sharp, pointy pks though :-D


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

+1 trilobite  Just what I was thinking!

Anal aside, even thought his dorsal is a bit rounded, I like it, there isn't any pointy, sharp stair stepping ! And his vents are nice  I can't really see his caudal all that well, the top picture it looks good for a traditional PK, but the second picture it looks a bit uneven, but it could definitely be due to him moving. Possibly breed him back to the PK ( if female lol) to get the PK anal fin your looking for, as trilobite said


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

For a traditional pk, he is not to bad except for his anal.
I would not breed him because of it, you will pass that gene on and it will take a lot of culling and work to come up with better anals.
Hold out for a better male.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Other than the messy anal that's a pretty nice boy. Nice topline, not spoonheaded, strong body, lovely dorsal and those ventrals! 
If you breed him, outcross to a PK, but be careful you dont lose all those plusses hes got going on there!


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone . I wont be breeding him though, i sold him at a local fish club auction for 6$ :'D... Mostly cichlid folk, not many betta fans :'(


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in a fish club to here in NJ and I plan on taking a lot of my fry there as well! Same thing, lots of guppy and discus people. salt water people, not many betta people. i think i'm they only one. But the North jersey aquarium club is said to have a lot of betta people, so i may join that one too!


----------

